# Help: Chihiros  Magic App/ Commander 4 Issues



## Onoma1 (3 Aug 2019)

I have just bought a new phone and found that that the app won't connect to the Commander 4. My old Lg 4 connected without any issues, however, the new Samsung 10 just won't connect. I have tried reinstalling the app ...

Has anyone experienced this problem and does anyone have a solution?  I don't have the LG anymore and am off on holiday soon!


----------



## GHNelson (4 Aug 2019)

https://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/dennerle-lighting.58172/#post-568309
Read the above thread!
Not a fix...but could be a solution.
hoggie


----------



## Onoma1 (5 Aug 2019)

Thank you @hogan53! Two days of panic over.

 It seems like ithe commander unit is incompatible with the phone, however, I dug out my sons old phone and was able to connect. All I can think is that it must be the newer version of android that's the issue.


----------



## Hanuman (8 Aug 2019)

Onoma1 said:


> Thank you @hogan53All I can think is that it must be the newer version of android that's the issue.


I wouldn't put that way. I would say the issue is the app that hasn't been updated to work with newer versions of Android. 

Humor aside, I have been using the Commander 4 for over 6 months. What a piece of junk. The mouse inside the wheel must be getting tired sometimes because the lights never turn on or shutdown at the same time. Everyday it seem the Commander is getting delayed a few minutes. If I don't turn the app on once every few days then I am guaranteed that in a week time I am getting an extra 45 minutes of light. Also if there is a power failure the Commander's setting will be wiped off and one needs to open the app for the settings to be copied over to the Commander. Here in Thailand power failure are rather common and so I had to resuscitate an old phone and leave it at home with the app installed so that someone can open it up in case a power failure occurs. I really need to find another solution to this as it is very annoying but also bad for the plants.


----------



## zozo (8 Aug 2019)

Does the app/phone go directly to the commander? Does it have a Wifi option, meaning Commander connecting to Router instead. Than Use Wifi connection from Phone to router to acces the commander.

I'm not familiar with this specific device, but most Wifi devices have 2 options. Accessing your router or direct acces between app and device.Both access protocols are different..

Just an idea, check it out.. 

Edit: Oh i see now, its a Bluethoot connection instead. 
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.godlee.game.bleled&hl=en_US

Research the bluethoot version and settings on the new phone vs old phone that does connect.


----------

